# perquè vas fer tard



## replicante7

Copio el fragmento:



> Recorda que l'any passat no vas poder apuntar-te a aquell curs de .......  que tant t'interessava perquè vas fer tard.


El fragmento es de un modelo de carta. Como otras veces, "me suena" que es necesario un pronombre. Yo diría:

... perquè en vas fer tard.

Digo "en" porque creo que he leído que es el pronombre que debe usarse  con el verbo "fer".

 ¿O debería decir  

... perquè ho vas fer tard?

Gracias.


----------



## inFusion

La frase original está perfecta, no hace falta ningún pronombre.


----------



## ampurdan

Estic d'acord amb inFusion, a la frase original no li cal cap pronom.

"Fer" pot agafar tots els pronoms ("en", "ho", "hi", "el/la/els/les", etc.), no depèn del verb, sino d'allò que substitueix el pronom.

En aquest cas, no hi ha res a substituir i, per tant, no hi cal posar cap pronom.


----------



## ursu-lab

Crec que el dubte és aquest:

1) perquè vas fer tard: porque llegaste tarde.

2) perquè ho vas fer tard: porque lo hiciste tarde.

El sentit de la frase en qüestió és el primer.


----------



## ampurdan

Ah, clar! No hi havia caigut que aquest podia ser el problema. Sí, replicante, en català "fer tard" vol dir "llegar tarde". El català utilitza molt "fer" en posicions on en castellà es prefereix un verb més específic. Com pots veure, doncs, aquí no hi cal cap pronom.


----------



## replicante7

ursu-lab said:


> Crec que el dubte és aquest:
> 
> 1) perquè vas fer tard: porque llegaste tarde.
> 
> 2) perquè ho vas fer tard: porque lo hiciste tarde.
> 
> El sentit de la frase en qüestió és el primer.



¡Gracias, gracias, ursu-lab! Has acertado de lleno. 

Me animas porque ahora veo que mi duda tenía sentido (según mi "universo" de conocimientos).

Ya había decidido no preguntar nada más. Ahora, gracias a ursu-lab seguiré aquí.

Ursu-lab acertó con la causa de mi duda. Los demás ya me habían aclarado que no faltaba ningún pronombre.  Muchas gracias para todos.


----------



## ursu-lab

A lo mejor he "visto" tu duda porque para mi también el catalán es un idioma "extranjero" y me fijo más en estos detalles  que para un nativo a veces resultan imperceptibles por naturales.


----------



## inFusion

ursu-lab said:


> Crec que el dubte és aquest:
> 
> 1) perquè vas fer tard: porque llegaste tarde.
> 
> 2) perquè ho vas fer tard: porque lo hiciste tarde.
> 
> El sentit de la frase en qüestió és el primer.



Hola a todos,

no veo ningún sentido diferente entre estas frases, para mí significan exactamente lo mismo... ¿Qué es "lo que hiciste tarde"? ¿A qué sustituye "lo"? A "apuntarte al curso", no? Si somos estrictos, es algo que no "hiciste jamás", en todo caso, "*intentaste* apuntarte al curso" pero "llegaste tarde". O sea, el "*lo*" sobra. Y en catalan, sucede exactamente lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

No, inFusion, és que en Replicante es pensava que "vas fer tard" allà tenia el sentit de fer alguna cosa tard, no de no haver pogut fer alguna cosa per haver arribat massa tard. Ell es pensava que el text volia dir "hacerlo tarde" i per això es pensava que hi havia d'anar un pronom.


----------

